# Roth shipment came yesterday!



## AdamD (Apr 11, 2014)

I couldn't stand seeing pictures of all the beautiful roths lately without feeling like I needed to step up my roth game... So here they are! Four NBS roths (all Japanese breeding) from Sam. I apologize for the harsh lighting, I was going to take them to the photo booth but I'm babying them right now... From left to right
(Saltin Pepper x Western Monarch FCC/OZ)
(Imperial Wings x Titanic GM/JOGA)
(Imperial Wings x Perfection GM/JOGA)
(Revolution B/CSA x Mont Millais FCC/RHS FCC/AOS)





I'm having trouble finding anything on the first cross, can anyone help me out with this? What does the OZ stand for in terms of judging?

All in all I absolutely love the new plants! Definitely worth the money!


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice choices!


----------



## Justin (Apr 11, 2014)

nice roth haul! congrats! look like they are about 2 years from flowering or maybe less.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 11, 2014)

Eager anticipation!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 11, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice plants.

In my opinion, 2 years minimum with good conditions.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2014)

They look pretty big!


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2014)

Ah ha! Now I see what you were making room for. The plants look very
healthy. Kinda yeller ain't they???? ;>)


----------



## AdamD (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I did get clarification from Sam on the FCC/OZ. It does stand for Orchid Zone. This plant was so special the guys made up their own award for it. Sounds promising!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2014)

From Sam who? Nice pick ups.


----------



## polyantha (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice plants and parents. I agree 2-3 years and you will see the flowers


----------



## AdamD (Apr 12, 2014)

NYEric said:


> From Sam who? Nice pick ups.



Sam Tsui, Orchid Inn. That's where I got the plants


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2014)

I assumed that, but you didn't say that previousl. Good luck.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 12, 2014)

Oops, meant to give him a shout out in the original post. I was so excited it slipped my mind!


----------



## orchideya (Apr 12, 2014)

They look nice and big! great purchases.
I can't believe I still don't have single roth.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 12, 2014)

That is a problem that can easily be corrected!

I also just found out 'Imperial Wings' holds an SM/JOGA now. If you do a google search there are pics of it in bloom, very showy.


----------



## emydura (Apr 12, 2014)

Lucky you. Wonderful looking plants. Can't wait to see the flowers. Those crosses should be great. The plant on the left looks bigger than the rest. It may flower a bit earlier.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good luck...and looking forward to the flower pics...hopefully before my eyes give out!


----------



## AdamD (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. The plant on the left is a mysterious cross to me. I can't find any info about it at all. I'm thinking it is an OZ cross. It does have seven leaves and great roots. So that's encouraging! But no info on grandparents. I meant to repot by now but I'm waiting on the mix to get shipped. That will be a weekend project. Give them time to acclimate a bit before going through that stress. Luckily they were only in a box for 36 hours before arriving.


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 14, 2014)

Got your message. I need more info to provide background on Western Monarch, if it is from OZ.
Looks like you are under lights. I grew roth under lights years ago. They did very well.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 15, 2014)

John, I did find the cross number on the old tag. It is VS04-76. Hope this helps. Thanks


----------

